# Obama and the flag, his lapel pin and the anthem



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

From Sunday's Televised 'Meet the Press' Senator Obama was asked 
about his stance on the American Flag. 
Obama Explains National Anthem Stance

*My bad, I was forwarded junk and did not fact check it. * PLus I've alrady voted, so my mind has been made up.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*sigh*

More "internet news" that is lies, distortions and paranoia...

The sky is falling ! The sky is falling!

It's satire, not an actual quote from Obama folks.. let's learn the difference and do some fact checking before posting this dribble.

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/o/obama-pin.htm

Almost every single "Meet the Press" clip is archived on YouTube. EVERY clip of either Obama or McCain is there. Do you _REALLY_ believe that if something like that had merit, that _EVERY_ single news source including FauxNews would have discussed it already? Do you really believe that with McRage getting his azz kicked in the polls, and trailing badly in every key state, given how low his campaign has gone with other attacks, that they wouldn't be jumping all over this story too if it didn't have merit? :eyeroll: :roll: Really?

They are desperate for some garbage at this point, to try and make up 10+ points in any poll.

Please find that clip of him saying that here. I can't find it. That should tell you something. Go give it a try yourself.

If you can't....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> They are desperate for some garbage at this point, to try and make up 10+ points in any poll.


It might be as far off base as that statement. Your not keeping up Ryan. Polls range from 1 to double digits, not 10+ in every poll. Is this what you would call "do as I say not as I do"?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:rollin:

Sure they will tighten up. Like you said, they always do.. I'll play the conservative route too.. the race is getting tighter (sic)

The polls will tighten up. McCain is coming back. :wink:

Now tell me what is new since they were way down? What has happened that is game changing in the last week? Some new stance?? Some news?

Nope. Nothing.

Nothing has changed. If you need to look at something folks, just look at the long term trends rather than a day here or a day there. Look at the aggregate news. Look at what else is happening in the big scheme of things.

For example, has everyone seen the news around the country where people are camping out in order to turn in their mail in ballots? Guess who is invigorated and excited to vote? Guess who they are voting for? Across the country folks were having Obama voting parties in front of Post Offices awaiting their chance to mail in their ballots.

Did you see any similar parties from excited Republicans? Any? Nope.

Consider that for a moment. Who has excited an entire new subset of voters? Hmmm?

Nope I'm betting it will appear to tighten up. It makes for good coverage. It keeps folks interested. It keeps news cycles humming, and people get paid to make sure things stay humming...

But you are right.. the polls don't represent the entire truth!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Sure they will tighten up. Like you said, they always do.. I'll play the conservative route too.. the race is getting tighter (sic)


I am not talking about tightening up Ryan, I am talking about where they are at right now. Today, this morning, now. You only presented the far side of the spectrum. I repeat your way off base with the statement that Obama has every poll with a 10+ point lead. Wrong. I was making one single point.



> Nope I'm betting it will appear to tighten up. It makes for good coverage. It keeps folks interested. It keeps news cycles humming, and people get paid to make sure things stay humming...


That's not what we were talking bout, but I will address it. I think it tightens up because they know they have skewed them and they have to tighten it or loose their credability. Remember after the last couple of elections where the wind went out of the over confident media sails. They were standing outside the voting precincts totally confused and completely caught off guard.

Why would they skew it. Because some of those people who can't make up their mind until the last minute want a good idea who is winning. I can't remember what the syndrome is, but there is a small fraction of people that always want to go with the winner. It's more evident in elementary school where everyone wants to be on little Johnny's side because he always wins.

Oh, by the way. I have now lost confidence in factcheck.com just like snoops. Factcheck is closely tied to the Annenberg Foundation which is closely tied to Obama. I think Mr. Rogers would say "can we say conflict of interest children".


----------

